# Jobs for loners



## [email protected]_gym (May 6, 2005)

Ne genuine loners here who even though have social anxiety, dont want social company and enjoy being by themselves, im like this and its hell tryin to get a job. Ne1 out there who can help me and give me a list of jobs r somethin, i really need a job badly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

If you have no college degree get your CDL and become a truck driver long distance or local plenty of opportunities. Pay is quite good too.

If you have a degree think of stuff where you can use your more technical skills like auditing, accounting work, IT. You will still have to encounter people. Try to view it in a better light.


----------



## [email protected]_gym (May 6, 2005)

Hey thanks for the reply mate. I have always thought about being a truck driver and its definetly a job that would suit me and i think id enjoy it..the only thing holding me back is ofcourse gettin a heavy goods vehicle license and im also worried about how i will find my way about because my knowledge of place to place isnt good, id like to know how you dealt with this if your are a lorry driver, let me know, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I've always had a good sense of direction.

I would assume you are in the UK because you said lorry. I'm from the USA.

In any case you would probably be do mostly highway driving and in Britain as in the States there are plenty of roadsigns, and roundabouts that point the way. Reading, 11 miles etc. Follow the signs, get a detailed map, and nowadays some trucks are outfit with GPS. You can invest a few hundred pounds in a system too like Tom Tom.

After driving the same roads for a few weeks then over and over again you will know where you are.

Getting lost and having to ask directions or call into your controller and say that you are lost would probably be very nervewracking. You try not to but it happens to everybody. Once again I would reiterate having some kind of GPS thing.


----------



## [email protected]_gym (May 6, 2005)

Hey thanks for the reply, its helped alot and ill be giving it more thought, thanks again and ill let u know what happens!


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in the same position. Although I have a degree I still cannot find a job that I could do because of my social anxiety. I'm looking to get into trucking because the pay is good and sounds like something best suited for my personality and SA. 

Good luck.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*I, too...*

...have thought about switching careers from teaching to trucking. I'm serious!

The only problem is that I, too, am directionally disabled.

:fall

Star


----------



## snakeyes (Nov 17, 2006)

Me too. I just feel like jacking it all in and driving a truck. I am always content when I'm by myself. And I could get paid for it?? This must be the way forward guys


----------



## phila74 (Nov 26, 2006)

There has to be a loner-type job where one can still use their brains. Wish I knew what it was years ago before I ended up an auditor; quite painful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

What's wrong with auditing?

What's your job like dude?

I am thinking about that one for when I get out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



phila74 said:


> There has to be a loner-type job where one can still use their brains. Wish I knew what it was years ago before I ended up an auditor; quite painful.


Hi I am an auditor and have social phobia real bad. I can do ok until I have to give direction sometimes or actually interact with other members of the audit team, that is when things go downhill. I also get EXTREMELY nervous before engagements but things turn ok after the first day. Auditing is not quite a loner job and requires quite a bit of social skills. I am going for a management position starting Monday that requires more salesmanship and I am a little worried. I am trying to see if I can get presciption of celexa or lexepro and hope to God it helps. Can you relate?


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



[email protected] said:


> phila74 said:
> 
> 
> > There has to be a loner-type job where one can still use their brains. Wish I knew what it was years ago before I ended up an auditor; quite painful.
> ...


I know how you feel because I have been promoted to a management position and absolutely hate dealing with people. I work in customer service. Deal with people a lot. I didn't want a job like this, I actually tried to get a job not dealing with people or dealing with less people because of my phobia. When I moved from Misssissippi, relocating from Hurricane Katrina, and to Oklahoma, the best jobs were customer service with decent pay. So I thought I would go ahead and try my hand at customer service. Absolutely hated it the first weeks and then it didn't get too bad. I got used to dealing with the customers and working in a cubicle by myself and staying to myself away from the other coworkers and in affect, suppressing my anxiety. I would take my 15 minute breaks at my desk to stay away from people. I knew it was irrational, not normal, but I felt powerless to stop it. I was overwhelmed with a lot of anxiety when I got up from my cubicle. I usually walk fast to my destination to get away from people. With my management position, there is a huge responsiblity on me so I have tried switching to medication to help me deal. Right now I'm am taking Lexapro. It's too early to tell yet if the medication will work for me, but we'll see what works.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you mean just a job or a career? 

Temping is quite good 'cause you don't spend enough time at one job for anyone to get to know you, and you can leave unexpectedly whenever some SA issue comes up.

A factory job would be pretty easy. I assemble cabinets. I like working with tools and its pretty fun. I can keep to myself most of the time, and if I get a good repetitive task I can just kinda zone out and just listen to the radio. My responsibilities are pretty minimal and mostly I can fix my own mistakes. I have to get my boss to check my cabinet now and then and ask to get more stuff from the store, but I don't have to make small-talk or anything.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't really want a permanent job either. But I don't know if that has anything to do with my SA. I think it's just that I get bored of seeing the same coworkers over and over. For me, I wouldn't be hanging out with 95% of coworkers if we didn't share the same building.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a job truck driving and I find that it suits me fine. I do a "normal" 8-9 hour day mostly on the highway then go home. I sit, listen to my music, stop when and where I want, and I don't have a boss up my wazoo telling me what to do. I get bad days too sometimes, but most of my days are good ones. And don't worry about directions. I'm horrible at navigation but if you can read a map you'll be fine.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about changing my major to music; it's something I'm passionate about. And sitting behind my laptop, producing music would be nice: No boss, no co-workers (except for other people like me), no work schedule - yeah, that sounds really good.


----------



## Prospero (Jan 2, 2007)

I always thought being the guy who sits in the parking lot booths would be good. Just sit around and read all day...

Night security guard (at a location no one will ever care about)

Anything with computers where you work from home. 

Artist, writer, composer


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Bump...Any other suggestions (not necessarily careers)? I don't have a degree, can't drive (wouldn't be good anyway), and I'm awful at assembly.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was thinking maybe becoming a mailman may also be a good choice.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



VCL XI said:


> Bump...Any other suggestions (not necessarily careers)? I don't have a degree, can't drive (wouldn't be good anyway), and I'm awful at assembly.


VCL XI you do not have social anxiety!!!! :haha :haha


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



henriejo said:


> VCL XI you do not have social anxiety!!!! :haha :haha


??


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



VCL XI said:


> henriejo said:
> 
> 
> > VCL XI you do not have social anxiety!!!! :haha :haha
> ...


Beats me too :stu


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe a train engineer. Big train and at least 4000 horsepower at your command. Hell yeah. 

Actually, it sounds like a lot of responsiblity handling a big train. Might be cool though.


----------



## thomassf07 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*

EDIT


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Came across this list today...

http://www.pipeline.com/~dada3zen/intro_job.html


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: Jobs for loners*



odd_one_out said:


> Came across this list today...
> 
> http://www.pipeline.com/~dada3zen/intro_job.html


NICE. Many thanks!


----------

